# Newbie



## Adv3ntur3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Can someone tell me about Ajijic? Stores, events, crime, entertainment, expat community, real estate? We are hoping to live in that area and need to know as much as we can gather. for example, according to Numbeo, it is the cheapest city on the lake. Why? Is there something wrong with it? I am American, my wife is Brit/Canadian, about to become American. She is looking for a bridge club, I am looking for a place to do woodworking. We are both rather advanced party animals. Feel free to answer any and all questions and add anything you'd like. Thanks

MJ


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Adv3ntur3 said:


> Can someone tell me about Ajijic? Stores, events, crime, entertainment, expat community, real estate? We are hoping to live in that area and need to know as much as we can gather. for example, according to Numbeo, it is the cheapest city on the lake. Why? Is there something wrong with it? I am American, my wife is Brit/Canadian, about to become American. She is looking for a bridge club, I am looking for a place to do woodworking. We are both rather advanced party animals. Feel free to answer any and all questions and add anything you'd like. Thanks
> 
> MJ


I believe it is probably the most expensive city on Lake Chapala since it has the most foreigners living there. Does Numbeo rate any other city near Lake Chapala? As far as night life, most of the foreigners seem to go home around 9 pm. After that the bars fill up with locals. I don't know if that is good, bad or indifferent. It is based on one night's experience, someone who lives there can provide a better appraisal. A bigger city is probably a better choice for night life. A bridge club is probably easy to find. Woodworking you can do anywhere can't you?

Have you ever visited? If not, that might be a good plan before even thinking about relocating.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Both Chapala an Jocotepec are cheaper than Ajijic. However if you want to be a "advanced party animal" in English you'd better pay up for Ajijic so you can walk home when necessary. Driving at night, especially after partying, is not advised


----------



## Adv3ntur3 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Thanks*

This is great info.

Yes, we hope to visit quite soon as our timetable is tight. Sadly we already paid for a vacation this month. Do you guys have a preference of cities or areas to live? We like seclusion, but we are a bit tired here in Thornburg with having to drive half an hour to get anywhere. So I guess we are looking for a balance. 

Are there expats in all the cities around the lake?

Do the farmers markets have fresh stuff year round?

Are there groups of expats that get together to socialize?

As for parties, we like to entertain. But if you can't drive home, you don't go home. We're big believers in taking the keys.

Of the two replies we got; are you home owners? What is the tax structure like?

Thanks again for the answers. I hope you have the patience to carry me here for a while.

MJ


----------



## Adv3ntur3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Where is hte best source for info on visas and immigration?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes there are expats all over the area, Ajijic probably has the highest percentage of expats ,

Yes there are fresh veggies all year round some from local farmers and some from the central wholesale market in Guadalajara

Many clubs and get together. There is a bridge club 

There are taxis and there are drivers you can hire .



We are home owners and the taxes are very low.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Adv3ntur3 said:


> Where is hte best source for info on visas and immigration?


Either the Mexican Consulate in near your home location, or the INM (Instituto Nacional de Migracíon) office nearest the place in Mexico in which you want to live.


----------



## Adv3ntur3 (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone have a housekeeper? Is she live-in? What are the housekeeping costs? Same question for gardeners/caretakers.


----------



## Adv3ntur3 (Aug 5, 2013)

How hard is it to get on the retiree program?

Lyn wants to know if anyone can recommend a good hairdresser. Is there Avon lady in Lake Chapala.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Will the Avon lady be a deciding factor in your move? ....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Adv3ntur3 said:


> How hard is it to get on the retiree program?


What exactly are you referring to?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Helps price depends on where you live , if you are far away from transportation , it may cost more and full time employees make less than a part time. I have been people pay from 35 pesos an hour to 55 pesos an hour.
If the help is full time you should also offer them IMSS (health/pension plan)which , around 6000 pesos a year.

Most maid or gardeners prefer living outside but if you have housing o your property you can goofer the housing and you can get a live in maid and gardener who will watch your property.

You also owe the help vacations , Christmas bonus in cash and seerance pay if you let them go.

Avon ladies sounds oddly old fashion.. I have seen Mexican women seeling all kinds of things from catalogues, from beauty products to jewelery shoes , omnilife and God knows what else so maybe some sell Avon , no idea..
What is a retiree program??


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am not a mind reader but I believe he is asking what the requirements are to be able to retire in Mexico, pension income, age etc...........


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

sparks said:


> Will the Avon lady be a deciding factor in your move? ....


:lol:

If it _is_ a deciding factor, you are in luck. There's a hairdresser in Ajijic who sells Avon products. PM me if you want her phone number and the address of her beauty salon.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Adv3ntur3 said:


> How hard is it to get on the retiree program?
> 
> Lyn wants to know if anyone can recommend a good hairdresser. Is there Avon lady in Lake Chapala.


If by the "retirement program", you mean getting an INAPAM card for senior discounts (INstituto NAcional Para Adultos Mayores), it is pretty easy to do. Just takes the usual copy of utility bill, copy of birth certificate and maybe original of birth certificate, copy of passport, copy of visa, and a few hours waiting in an INAPAM office.

In response to an earlier question, a housekeeper makes a few hundred pesos a day for day work plus a christmas bonus equal to a couple of weeks pay. I don't know about live-in help.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> In response to an earlier question, a housekeeper makes a few hundred pesos a day for day work plus a christmas bonus equal to a couple of weeks pay. I don't know about live-in help.


Do you know anyone who had live-in help? I don't.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Do you know anyone who had live-in help? I don't.


Nope. 

I don't like to clean and don't do it very well. In the US I used to have someone come in once a month. Here I have someone come in once a week, mainly because she needs the income.


----------

